
Queueing in the Linux Network Stack - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.coverfire.com/articles/queueing-in-the-linux-network-stack/
======
mbubb
Really useful and concise - thank you. It makes me think how useful a 'guide
to ethtool' might be, showing the various tunables in the kernel network
stack.

Another subtopic is '10G vs 1G NICs'. Settings from the MTU to the queue sizes
are all different and buffers are often on the cards themselves.

This is a great topic and I wish I could find more like it. I stumble across
articles like this but rarely find them on my own - thanks HN.

~~~
justincormack
Or you can program 1G and 10G ethernet cards from userspace if you want to
learn how the driver layer works
[https://github.com/SnabbCo/snabbswitch](https://github.com/SnabbCo/snabbswitch)

------
throwaway1979
I've always wanted to delve deep inside the OS. I noticed that this content
was published in the Linux Journal. Is this worth subscribing to? Are there
other magazines I should consider subscribing to as someone who aspires to
become a better computer scientist/programmer?

P.S. I do read a lot of academic papers. However, these often don't cover the
state of the art in industry.

~~~
nly
Subscribe to LWN.net. It's full of high quality technical content like this on
a regular basis and it's cheap. Content is available for free after a week or
so, but if you're genuinely interested in this stuff the headlines will sit
there teasing you and you'll want to subscribe.

~~~
harrytuttle
This. I can wait for the week myself but it's the only thing with decent
technical content out there.

